# Victron Multiplus 2000/12/80 problem



## 126625 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all

I wonder if anyone could help me with a small problem I've got regarding a Victron inverter/charger combi.

The unit has been working fine for the past two months and has been left plugged into shore power, with just a few onboard lights to power. I was under the impression the unit would keep the battery topped up during this time. However, now when I disconnect the shore power I'm getting the overload LED lit up on the control panel. The inverter switches off and won't function at all running from the battery.

I have checked the battery voltage - 11.9V and the capacity monitor reads 80% so I can't understand the problem. The inverter was working perfectly running from the battery before this extended 2 months of shore power. Any ideas?

Cheers guys


----------



## BIGMILLIE (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi I would check charging rate as 11.9 volts is about 30% capacity maybe the inverter will not run at this voltage

regards charles


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like the batteries are knackered? Put the inverter into the off position and check the voltage.

Karl


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If the overload is lit then according to the book you are using more than the 2000watts and it will switch off. 
So if you are not using more than 2000watts then you have a problem and it will need a nice man to plug it into a computer and diagnose the problem.

I do not know where you are but you should be able to find a service centre on the net. I have used these people http://www.es-store.co.uk/ at Rochester city ind est kent.

They are very helpful.

Andy


----------



## 126625 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'm definately not using 2000W, the drain is nothing, I just want the damn thing to turn on  From a bit of googling it appears the overload light may come on if the battery voltage is outside the required range so I'm going to charge the battery overnight using a normal charger and see if that helps.


----------



## 126625 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I've charged the battery up - it's now reading 13V and I'm getting the same problem with the inverter, overload straight away in the 'on' position but working fine in the 'charger only' position from the mains. I'm guessing now there must be some kind of issue with a fuse in the inverter itself.


----------



## JanD (May 7, 2008)

*Same problem here*

I have exactly the same problem with my mulitplus here.
Did you find a solution for your problem?


----------

